# Rootzwiki Free App



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I updated the Rootz app and can't seem to subscribe to a forum.

Can anyone else? I don't see the option in the menu. Threads work fine.


----------



## jburk (Aug 3, 2011)

Same prob here as well

although I have the paid app and still can't subscribe to a forum.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Same here 
Bryan


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have this particular problem, but my rootzwiki app is running really slow and crashes often. I can't even get in to view the threads. Not sure if work is being done, but just wanted to mention it.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> I don't have this particular problem, but my rootzwiki app is running really slow and crashes often. I can't even get in to view the threads. Not sure if work is being done, but just wanted to mention it.


So you can subscribe to forums? Where do you see that option.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Another thing to be fixed.. 
When you read a thread say you are 10 messages down and you thank the 10th message it will thank then jump to the top of the list and you need to scroll back down to where you were at. 
I hope this is the correct place to report this 

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel like the people how are supposed to see this thread aren't. Should this be posted somewhere else?


----------

